

Bing.com is down? - adandy

When I go to Bing.com I get what google.com tells me is a bing screen of death. The page is simple text reading:<p>Ref A: b48b18a249b14025a4edad3719d979b9 Ref B: 6060C8B95F62AEE561B06D46620D5CDD Ref C: Wed Apr 24 20:19:56 2013 PST
======
tokenadult
I get a similar Bing screen of death, although the text string is a bit
different.

------
evan_
works for me

~~~
adandy
At first it was every computer in my house, now just a few. Maybe session
related?

